# 120 gallon lights



## Lew93b (6 mo ago)

I have this diagram split in half to show my two different ideas for lighting my 120 tank which way would you set it up and why? I already have 6 lights. The lights will be on two dimmer switches with the orange being controlled by one and the yellow controlled by the other. Each mark around the perimeter is 1/2 inch. I am willing to buy more lights.


----------



## Mystchavos (8 mo ago)

Lights are for us not the fish , they can see just fine without lights, but I know we like to see them. Unless they are grow lights for live plants in the aquarium in a room that doesn't get enough natural light , one does not need to over light an aquarium. In fact , the lights should never be on for more than 6 to 8 hours per day and the aquarium should have places / spots / hides that the fish can get away from the lights and us if they want to.


----------



## JARREDKING (Nov 8, 2021)

do you have a pic for what you want to do ?



192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1​


----------

